# Doggy heartbreak



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey , today i feel so sad  i am missing tillie so much! I don't know what to do I just wish I could give her a hug  does anyone have any tips on how to deal with it? X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  I's truely is heartbreaking to lose a doggy. Perhaps you could think about what a great life she had with you, all the wonderful times you had together? x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

huh? tillie didnt pass away o.o


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Shannon it must be hard,will you be going home for xmas ?that won't be long.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

No no she's still here ! I just not able to live with her anymore well for a year ish x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw!! I don't have any tips other than maybe a phone call home & talk to your baby. Tillie would love to hear your voice. I couldn't imagine going a whole year without holding my Midgie. Can you ask for video of Tillie?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

You can Maybe Skype So she can see you and hear your voice. 

Can I ask why cant she live with you anymore?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you allowed to see her at all? Maybe if the family you're with picked her up just for the day? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I get to see her for three hours once a week which ik dosent sound too bad ! But I've gone from being with her every second of the day to this and it kills x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chico's Mum said:


> You can Maybe Skype So she can see you and hear your voice.
> 
> Can I ask why cant she live with you anymore?


Yh it's fine ! A couple if months ago I was put in foster care as I don't not go to school (depression) x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

That must be so terrible! You must be so lost with out her, but it sounds like there is a possibility you could get her back at some point?


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

Oh!!! Jeezzee! I'm sorry! Totally put my foot in it there ehh! x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Know that your mom is taking care of her and she is waiting for you to get better and come home to her! Use her as motivation to get through these times, she's waiting at the other end of the tunnel! And make sure you take lots of pictures when you are with her so you can see her when you can't be with her. 

It's only a year. I know it seems like forever, but when you get back home you'll get to be with her every day. Lilly and Rocky are my family's dogs, so they are in Florida with my mom. I haven't seen Lilly since I left for school in August, and Rocky only came to visit once. I miss them, but I know I will see them soon. Time flies by when you stay focused on what has to be done. 

How are you doing, Shannon? How's mom? The dogs? I'm so glad you came back, it must be such a difficult time for you right now.

Hugs to you and Tillie Tots!


----------



## Jennifer89 (Nov 27, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Know that your mom is taking care of her and she is waiting for you to get better and come home to her! Use her as motivation to get through these times, she's waiting at the other end of the tunnel! And make sure you take lots of pictures when you are with her so you can see her when you can't be with her.
> 
> It's only a year. I know it seems like forever, but when you get back home you'll get to be with her every day. Lilly and Rocky are my family's dogs, so they are in Florida with my mom. I haven't seen Lilly since I left for school in August, and Rocky only came to visit once. I miss them, but I know I will see them soon. Time flies by when you stay focused on what has to be done.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it any better! Work on your recovery and you'll be back with her in no time!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ay Chi-mama said:


> That must be so terrible! You must be so lost with out her, but it sounds like there is a possibility you could get her back at some point?


yes i will , when im 16 (in october next year) i can leave care and will have tillie back then  x


Evelyn<3Romeo said:


> Oh!!! Jeezzee! I'm sorry! Totally put my foot in it there ehh! x


haha dont worry about it!  x


pupluv168 said:


> Know that your mom is taking care of her and she is waiting for you to get better and come home to her! Use her as motivation to get through these times, she's waiting at the other end of the tunnel! And make sure you take lots of pictures when you are with her so you can see her when you can't be with her.
> 
> It's only a year. I know it seems like forever, but when you get back home you'll get to be with her every day. Lilly and Rocky are my family's dogs, so they are in Florida with my mom. I haven't seen Lilly since I left for school in August, and Rocky only came to visit once. I miss them, but I know I will see them soon. Time flies by when you stay focused on what has to be done.
> 
> ...


thank you! im doing ok thankks! i just get worked up some days and it all comes out haha. yeah my mums doing OK shes been better but with the lose of her bird its hard for her. the dogs are good too! tonight when i get to see my mum we are taking them for a walk down the town to see the christmas lights  how r u? x


----------

